# My last few weeks



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I haven't made a report in a while thought I'd share what I've been up to the last few weeks. First I tried looking for bass but found it too cold and only caught a couple dinkers. But I made a friend of a mink.

Then a few weeks ago I went searching for some ice off action. The intended target was a letdown with very little open water so me and my friend elected to move on while my stubborn friend stayed. Glad we left we found a mostly ice free reservoir and loads of willing big tigers. Even some doubles. And ended with a pig tiger bout 23 inches.
















































































































Most of my free time after that had been spent fixing up my 60s starcraft seafarer fishing boat. The transom was old and had large holes there was a slow leak I've been dealing with the motor needed some new wires a gear handle. The benches and seat mounts needed replace but most of all she needed paint bad!!! I haven't finished but the motor wiring was replaced and gear handle installed. I cut new benches and built a new transom all have been stained but need sealed with polyeurothene. I had to strip all the old paint with a drill and a paint stripper wheel. I then applied gluvit a marine based epoxy sealant paint. I primed the boat with spray can rust oleum self etching primer. I then rolled on paint. I hated the Inside color dono stopped in the middle of the job and still need to paint the inside I went with tan this time for the inside. But the outside is two tone grey bottom and blue sides. I hope to finish this weekend and Ill put up pics of the finished project. 










































Hated this aluminum inside color...








Looking better gettig closer to satisfied! Big improvement so far...








I found time inbetween my painting to fish Utah lake from the harbor with jwalker. He spoke to the channels in the 2 hours we were there and landed 2 respectable kitty's one at 23 and one at 24 inches. And one decent sized white bass Not bad for the middle of the day for 2 hrs. I caught all mudcats 3 or 4. I missed a big bite on a larger white bass minnow needless to say I lost my opportunity. That had to be a bigger fish it was a large minnow.









My goal is to have my boat done soon then hopefully more trip reports will come as I've entered slow season at work!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like a fun project, keep us posted!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, those tigers are looking healthy! It's about time they beefed up. Those are the best I've seen from there, I think.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You been a busy boy.
The boat is looking good!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm, that boat is just the same turd in a shinny new wrapper!


----------

